# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Concrete Printing

## Larry

This is an interesting image followed by a link to a video showing this concrete printer in action.  Although it's a bit sloppy, I'm sure they could work on that a bit.  I could easily see a machine like this printing a home sometime in the near future.....



Here is the link to the video:
http://anishkapoor.com/951/Concrete-printing.html

----------


## old man emu

That's not concrete. It's cement. Concrete has stone aggregate mixed in.

Could produce a better finish if they made a trowel fitting that soothed the sides of the extrusion as well as the top.

OME

----------


## nka

duh... look like crap? :P

----------

